
Negotiating to a $300k Offer at Google, Uber and Snap - eyesbear
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0CxSvqyEjNE&t=1s
======
gyoza
humblebrag much? Also if you're not making at least 300k in the bay at one of
these companies you're probably not doing a good job.

